# Bobcat



## JR Parks (Jan 30, 2018)

@Wildthings I have been meaning to show this bobcat pose. The guy moves it around in the house at our deer lease. You have to stutter step every time you see it. If that tail would flick - I would jump for sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow....it ooks alive for sure!!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep it's called a mantle pose. Like putting him on the fireplace mantle. Have done a few! Pretty cool! I would post some of mine but my computer crashed and this is brand new. Carbonite is downing all my data files at the present time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 3, 2018)

We saw our first live one the other day. I guess it was feeding on a deer kill as others reported it in the area as well. A trapper friend in our sporting alliance club got one in his trap. He let it loose and it went off into the bushes. About a hour and a half later when setting that trap again it came out and attacked him. He shot it but he's diabetic and wound up in the hospital with infected bites and scratches. Must have been injured that it didn't slink off, or was really pi7*%$ off.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2018)

Not to take anything away from the OP's post cuz that is a cool mount but here's a little look at a few I've done. There's a couple laying mounts in the picture

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2018)

Excellent work Barry!!! Tony


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 3, 2018)

Very good mounts Barry. I like the squirrel and cat one! But those posing on the right make a hard choice for a favorite.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is one my buddy got done. A young girl out of North Carolina did it for him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 3, 2018)

That is 2 Cool! Would her name be Amy?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't remember. I think she's about 25 or so and her dad taught her. My buddy said her dad used to bring home roadkill and she would make her own forms to learn. She does good work. Here's his coyote she did.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

I just saw a bobcat in my back yard!


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2018)

A smidge bigger than that Rocky....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

I figured the grandson left it there for you to play with!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 4, 2018)

I recognize that coyote mount! Her name is Amy Ritchie-Carter and I've been following her since she was a little girl when she mounted her first mouse and rats. She has turned out to be one of the best in the country if not the world! She has won many, many awards for her small lifesize animals at the National and World Competitions. Years ago when she was very young I sent her a care box full of supplies and skins. 

Check out her Gallery page

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 4, 2018)

Yep that's her. She's just down the road from us about 2 hours. AMAZING work. I agree that she is good. Her stuff just looks so lifelike it's crazy. We'll worth the $$ to go to her. Barry your stuff is amazing as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

